# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  رسوم ساخرة  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## أبو عبد الله

*
نهفات أبو محجوب 
رهبة الحرية*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
نهفات أبو محجوب 
حلويات سادت ... ثم بادت*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
نهفات أبو محجوب 
على الحديدة*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
نهفات أبو محجوب 
رمضان
1*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
نهفات أبو محجوب 
رمضان
2*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
نهفات أبو محجوب 
زمن الهرمونات*

----------


## يورو2006

موضوع رائع
شكرا لك
كل عام وانت بخير

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> موضوع رائع
> شكرا لك
> كل عام وانت بخير

 *بل شكراً لمرورك ،
ورمضان كريم .*

----------


## mobtd2_msry

شكرا لك أستاذى / أبو عبد الله..  كما عودتنا..  جد ونظام ف العمل..  مرح وخفة دم فى وقت الراحة..  تقبل تحياتى..  :Thumb:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

موضوع رائع دمه خفيف

----------


## المبتدىء الشرس

جميييييييييل  فى انتظار المزيد والمزيد :Clap:

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> شكرا لك أستاذى / أبو عبد الله..  كما عودتنا..  جد ونظام ف العمل..  مرح وخفة دم فى وقت الراحة..  تقبل تحياتى..

 *خفة دم أيه بقى ؟
أروح فين معاكم ؟*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> موضوع رائع دمه خفيف

 *شرفت الموضوع ياأخي .*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> جميييييييييل  فى انتظار المزيد والمزيد

 *لا تخاف ، الجعبة مليانة.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
نهفات أبو محجوب 
راسب*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
نهفات أبو محجوب 
خارطة الوجبة اليومية*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
نهفات أبو محجوب 
أنتين*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
نهفات أبو محجوب 
بدون مكيف*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
نهفات أبو محجوب 
طفران ، 
وباللبناني معطر ، 
وبالمصري مفلس*

----------


## جاسر



----------


## جاسر



----------


## جاسر



----------


## جاسر



----------


## جاسر



----------


## جاسر



----------


## جاسر



----------


## جاسر



----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
ماشاء الله أخي جاسر ،
أشكر لك مساعدتك ،
يلا ، الله يعينك أكمل وانا أشوف حاجة ثانية :*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
جيل الكمبيوتر*

----------


## جاسر

ها نكمل المشوار سوى اخوي ابو عبد الله

----------


## جاسر



----------


## جاسر

زحمة مسلسلات   screen.width-280)this.style.width=screen.width-280;" border=0>screen.width-280)this.style.width=screen.width-280;" border=0>

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
رمضانيات*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
إجازة العيد*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
أعراس العيد*

----------


## جاسر



----------


## جاسر

screen.width-280)this.style.width=screen.width-280;" border=0>

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
إنترنت*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
شات*

----------


## alhaidary

فعلا أخي أبا عبدالله  ممكن رسمة واحدة تعبر عن كتاب كامل  والكراكتير ممكن يغني عن كتابة صفحة كاملة في جريدة بالتوفيق وإلى الأمام :Hands:   :Thumbup1:

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> فعلا أخي أبا عبدالله  ممكن رسمة واحدة تعبر عن كتاب كامل  والكراكتير ممكن يغني عن كتابة صفحة كاملة في جريدة بالتوفيق وإلى الأمام

 *أكرمك الله ، وبارك فيك.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
الاتجاه المشاكس*

----------


## albdr

الله يعطيك العافية ابو عبد الله

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> الله يعطيك العافية ابو عبد الله

 *الله يعافيك أخي.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
مسابقات*

----------


## alhaidary

تحيّز واضح ضد الحمير ... :Bomb:  .. مساكين الحمير ...هيّ ناقصة ؟  فعلا صدق الذي سماه أبو صابر   :Shutup:    رسومات معبرة لها معاني كثيرة سلمت أبا عبدالله  :Eh S(7):   :Thumb:

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> تحيّز واضح ضد الحمير ... .. مساكين الحمير ...هيّ ناقصة ؟  فعلا صدق الذي سماه أبو صابر     رسومات معبرة لها معاني كثيرة سلمت أبا عبدالله

 *سلمت أخي.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
دقوا الشماسي*

----------


## جاسر

تهنئه في العيد

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
فيديو كليب*

----------


## samer saad

والله انك خففت عنا جو البورصه والتشنج وبارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> والله انك خففت عنا جو البورصه والتشنج وبارك الله فيك

 *وبارك فيك أخي سامر ،
وشكراً لمرورك على الموضوع.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
الجيل الجديد*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
القبول والتسجيل*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
الأسهم*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
مشغل كمبيوتر ... غير شكل*

----------


## جاسر

استراتيجيه حديثه   screen.width-280)this.style.width=screen.width-280;" border=0>screen.width-280)this.style.width=screen.width-280;" border=0>

----------


## albdr

شكرا لك أبو عبد الله  :Thumbup1:

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> شكرا لك أبو عبد الله

 *بارك الله فيك أخي.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
القبول والتسجيل
مرة أخرى*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
أطباء .....*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
استقبال*

----------


## جاسر



----------


## جاسر

اعدام الاعدام

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
صفر بالإنجليزي*

----------


## جاسر

الشجب والاستنكار

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> الشجب والاستنكار

 أخي جاسر ، معليش بدي أكلف عليك. بلاش الكاريكاتير السياسي هنا ، مو خوف لا سمح الله ، ولكن ...             أنا أضع الكاريكاتير السياسي في: بدون تعليق يعني خلينا نكسبك هنا في الكاريكاتير الاجتماعي ، وهناك في الكاريكاتير السياسي.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
عروض ترويجية*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
تجارة الأسهم*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
حين تشتري كمبيوتر*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
طموح*

----------


## جاسر

تامر امر يااخوي ابو عبدالله

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
يوميات رجل متزوج*

----------


## جاسر



----------


## جاسر

زواج عبر النت

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
شغل حريم*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
مذيع فضائي*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
مثقف*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
رب أسرة*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
تربية*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
برامج الأطفال*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
قصة حقيقية*

----------


## جاسر

الحجاب

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
زوجة ... وزوجة*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
مهام الزوج*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
ما عنده رخصة*

----------


## alhaidary

فعلاً صور معبرة  وببلاغة عن حالنا   سلمت أناملك أخي الكريم أبا عبدالله

----------


## جاسر



----------


## أبو عبد الله

> فعلاً صور معبرة  وببلاغة عن حالنا   سلمت أناملك أخي الكريم أبا عبدالله

 *ويداك أخي alhaidary،
لكن لابد هنا أن نحيي جهود أخينا جاسر جزاه الله خيراً،
ماشاء الله عليه بيكفي ويوفي.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
ربحان في البورصة*

----------


## جاسر

حياك الله اخي ابو عبدالله  شئ يسير مما عندكم

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> حياك الله اخي ابو عبدالله  شئ يسير مما عندكم

 *بارك الله فيك أخي جاسر.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
شركة الاتصالات ... تقليك وتشويك*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
الزواج ... قبل وبعد*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
شبابنا*

----------


## جاسر



----------


## جاسر



----------


## جاسر



----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
واء ... واء*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
مدير ديمقراطي*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
دردشة*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
التعليم الجامعي .. هذه الأيام*

----------


## جاسر



----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
مانع الانزلاق*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
زواج المســيار*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
أبو حمد*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
الحياة أخذ .. وأخذ*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
شعرة أبو محجوب*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
أمراض الاقتصاد*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
ناس .. وناس*

----------


## جاسر

خاروف العيد

----------


## جاسر



----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
نباتيون*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
طمنيني*

----------


## جاسر

خاروف العيد

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
إمرأة عاملة*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
بيروقراطية*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
الطريق إلى قلب الرجل ...*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
مواهب وأسرار*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
مصاريف ؟!*

----------


## محـمـود ربـيـع

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميلههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جميلههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 *أية واحدة ؟*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
إشتم واربح !*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
ا ل أ هـ ل !*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
لغة*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
مذاكرة*

----------


## بيسان

جاهة..........هااااااااااااااااااي...........هاااا  اااااي

----------


## بيسان



----------


## بيسان



----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
مستشفى*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
مكالمة جوال*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
خدوا بالكوا من عيالكو*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
شـياكة*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
كمالة الشـياكة*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
إقتصاديات السوق الحر*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
موتة جنان*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
إنقاذ*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
وين تروحين ؟*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

فضايح

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مخالفة

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الأسهم

----------


## أبو عبد الله

خط .. والا بطاقة

----------


## أبو عبد الله

حرية الصحافة

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أول الشهر .. وآخره

----------


## أبو عبد الله

القيم التربوية في الأغنية المصرية

----------


## أبو عبد الله

تعب .. وتعب

----------


## أبو عبد الله

يكوّن نفسه

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مع نفسه

----------


## أبو عبد الله

القدوة

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مدمنة ...

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مطبات

----------


## أبو عبد الله

متزوجون

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كشف بالجملة

----------


## أبو عبد الله

فنان ملتزم

----------


## أبو عبد الله

سوق الأسهم

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ديك حردان

----------


## أبو عبد الله

حسـد

----------


## أبو عبد الله



----------


## RADO

بيض الله وجهك اخوي بو عبد الله على هذا المجهود  
تدق والله اول مرة افضى وادخل منتدى الاستراحة 
وماشاء الله بهرت لما شفت مجهودك الرائع  
الله يباركلك في اهلك وما لك ووقتك  
اخوك / ابو ناصر

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> بيض الله وجهك اخوي بو عبد الله على هذا المجهود  
> تصدق والله اول مرة افضى وادخل منتدى الاستراحة 
> وماشاء الله بهرت لما شفت مجهودك الرائع  
> الله يباركلك في اهلك وما لك ووقتك  
> اخوك / ابو ناصر

 *بارك الله فيك أخي أبا ناصر ،
أسعدتني أسعدك الله بأهلك ومالك ، 
وأكرمك برضاه ونعيمه .*

----------


## أبو عبد الله



----------


## أبو عبد الله



----------


## أبو عبد الله



----------


## بيسان

مشروع زواج فاشل

----------


## أبو عبد الله



----------


## أبو عبد الله



----------


## أبو عبد الله



----------


## أبو عبد الله



----------


## أبو عبد الله



----------


## أبو عبد الله



----------


## أبو عبد الله



----------


## أبو عبد الله



----------


## أبو عبد الله



----------


## أبو عبد الله



----------


## أبو عبد الله



----------


## أبو عبد الله



----------


## بيسان

مواكب الناجحين

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
عصر الكمبيوتر
1*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
عصر الكمبيوتر
2*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
عصر الكمبيوتر
3*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
عصر الكمبيوتر
4*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
عصر الكمبيوتر
5*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
كل شي في محله*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
الجنس اللطيف*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
تصنيف الطلاب*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
الفن والواقع*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
مرات خالي*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
حول إنفلونزا الطيور*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
حول إنفلونزا الطيور
كمان*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
إنجاز أردني*

----------


## بيسان

شتااااء دااافيء في ......

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
بطولات*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
وشم*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
مشجع*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
الواو*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
بركات الواو*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
مافي واو*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
عجائب*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
الدفء في الأردن*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
بدون تعليق*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
بصباص*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
تصنيفات بنات*

----------


## wajdyss

ما شاء الله عليك

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> ما شاء الله عليك

 *بارك الله فيك ،
شكراً لمشاركتك .*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
الإسعاف وصل*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
يمين*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
عذر*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
نهفوت يتجمل*

----------


## gamal_forex

شيء جميل.........ومضحك ههههههه

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
نهفوت يهادي*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
مشطي شعرك*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
ستار أكاديمي*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
ولسة.. التقيل جاي*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
كذب البنات*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
قلب الأم*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
عصر الكمبيوتر*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
الحب هو
1*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
الحب هو
2*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
الحب هو
3*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
الحب هو
4*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
الحب هو
5*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
الحب هو
6*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
الحب هو
7*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
الحب هو
8*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
الحب هو
9*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
الحب هو
10*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
منافق افندي*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
كسر الحواجب*

----------


## old_man

يسلموا ابو عبدالله
والله في كم صورة بتموت من الضحك.... والحزن ايضا

----------


## pal

مشكور أخي أبو عبد الله علي كل هذه الرسوم الكاريكاتيرية الجميلة .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> يسلموا ابو عبدالله
> والله في كم صورة بتموت من الضحك.... والحزن ايضا

 *تسلم أخي ،
وصدقت ، من السخريات أنك تجد في بعض ما يضحك مدعاة للبكاء ،
وقديماً قال المتنبي : ...............................ولكنه ضحك كالبكـــا*  

> مشكور أخي أبو عبد الله علي كل هذه الرسوم الكاريكاتيرية الجميلة .

 *بل الشكر لك أخي للمتابعة .*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
شباب هاليومين*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
الراتب*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
تطلع طبقي*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
ممنوع المزح*

----------


## pal

> *الراتب*

    :Thumb:

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> 

 *الظاهر الرسم جاك على الجرح .*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
مسئوليات الموظف*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
وظائف؟!*

----------


## pal

مشكور اخي أبو عبد الله علي هذه الرسوم الكاريكاتيريه الرائعة . وأنا متابع كل ماهو جديد في هذا القسم .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> مشكور اخي أبو عبد الله علي هذه الرسوم الكاريكاتيريه الرائعة . وأنا متابع كل ماهو جديد في هذا القسم .

 *شكراً لك أخي على المتابعة.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
ستار أكاديمي !*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
طفران !*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
طفران آخر !*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
ثقافة العيب !*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
ذقن الجدي !*

----------


## pal

مشكور أخي أبو عبد الله علي الصور ....

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> مشكور أخي أبو عبد الله علي الصور ....

 *الشكر لك أخي على المرور .*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
دلع !*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
إعمل معروف*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
اتلم ... على ...*

----------


## tefa7up

انا بشكرك يا ابوعبدالله على هذه الكركاتير

----------


## Ahmed Essam Z

تسلم ايدك ابو عبدالله وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> انا بشكرك يا ابوعبدالله على هذه الكركاتير

 *والشكر لك لمرورك على الموضوع .*  

> تسلم ايدك ابو عبدالله وجزاك الله الف خير

 *الله يسلمك ويجزيك كل خير .*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
بدون تعليق !*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
كلمة حلوة !*

----------


## دكتورة/سلمى

يسلمووو أبو عبد الله 
بس بدى اعرف شو كان بحكى بو محجوب ههههههههههه 
يعطيك العافيه أخوى

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> يسلمووو أبو عبد الله
> بس بدى اعرف شو كان بحكى بو محجوب ههههههههههه
> يعطيك العافيه أخوى

 *هي في ظني حاجة من ثنتين : 
يا إما خطفت منه كلمة حلوة لواحدة ثانية ( ممكن الأخ يكون بيوزن بره ) 
أو كلمة من اسطوانات الحب والغرام .. أيام الملكة .*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
قبل الإجازة !*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
موظف حكومي !*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
الموضة !*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
فلافل*

----------


## Ahmed Essam Z

مشكور ابو عبدالله على دي صور وجزاك الله خير

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> مشكور ابو عبدالله على دي صور وجزاك الله خير

 *مشكور أخي أحمد للمتابعة .*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
الستاليت عند ربعنا*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
تغيير التوقيت*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
تأثير الإعلان*

----------


## [email protected]

ههههههههههههههه رائعه والله

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> ههههههههههههههه رائعه والله

 *حياك الله ، شرفت الموضوع .*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
لزوم الموضة*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
نقاش ملوث*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
توجيهات المدير ؟!*

----------


## بيسان

الموبايل .... والقصص !!!!

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
ميكياج !*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
حزام الأمان*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
الزواج بالكمبيوتر*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
في انتظار نتائج التوجيهي
1*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
في انتظار نتائج التوجيهي
2*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
في انتظار نتائج التوجيهي
3*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
طار العريس*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
ويندوز*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
بعد الزواج*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
قليل البخت ...*

----------


## بيسان

كسر .... الحواجب!!!!

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم ...*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
بدون تعليق 
1*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
بدون تعليق 
2*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
بدون تعليق 
3*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
بدون تعليق 
4*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
بدون تعليق 
5*

----------


## mercury_man

ما شاء الله عليك أخي الكريم أبو عبد الله  أنا دخلت الاسترحة صدفة لأبتعد عن السوق قليلا  فاذا بالصور تأخذني الى عالم ثاني  ولم أستطع ترك الموضوع الا بعد مشاهدة جميع المشاركات  والله الواحد يعجز عن الشكر الى المزيد من الابداع وبالتوفيق

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> ما شاء الله عليك أخي الكريم أبو عبد الله  أنا دخلت الاسترحة صدفة لأبتعد عن السوق قليلا  فاذا بالصور تأخذني الى عالم ثاني  ولم أستطع ترك الموضوع الا بعد مشاهدة جميع المشاركات  والله الواحد يعجز عن الشكر الى المزيد من الابداع وبالتوفيق

 *
أشكرك أخي بارك الله فيك ،
وأشكر مرورك على موضوعي ،
وأتمنى أن تشرفني في كل مواضيعي . *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
بدون تعليق 
6*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
بدون تعليق 
7*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
بدون تعليق 
8*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
بدون تعليق 
9*

----------


## albdr

> *حزام الأمان*

   على كذه المفروض يكون حزام الأمان في كل مكان  :Thumb:

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> *حزام الأمان*

  

> على كذه المفروض يكون حزام الأمان في كل مكان

 لا صدقني ، هذا يكفي .

----------


## بيسان

خبيرة توقيف تكاسي هيك بدهم سائقين التكاسي :Thumb:

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
الدنيا رمضان*

----------


## albdr

> *الدنيا رمضان*

    هههههههه  هم من جد كذه يبو عبد الله حتى في رمضان؟  بصراحه انا ماني من رواد الأسواق ما عرفت الا الحين واصلا ماحدبيرد لي وجه :CEDP Stealer Animation30:   وفكه منهم اصلا :Thmbdn:   شكرا لك ابو عبد الله :Thumb:

----------


## بيسان

اخر يوم في شعبان

----------


## بيسان

رمضان ....... والغلاااااا

----------


## abo_malek_ali

استاذ ابو عبد الله اول مره انا ادخل هذا الموضع صراحه 
بس فعلا عالم تاني خالص  
وفقك الله   :Regular Smile:

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> اخر يوم في شعبان

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله حلوه جدا يوم الفجعه هاي
اول مره نعرف فيها 
نحن نسمع يوم النكبه    يوم الوقفه بس الفجعه جديده  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  هههههه
شكرا اخت بيسان

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> هههههههه  هم من جد كذه يبو عبد الله حتى في رمضان؟  بصراحه انا ماني من رواد الأسواق ما عرفت الا الحين واصلا ماحدبيرد لي وجه  وفكه منهم اصلا  شكرا لك ابو عبد الله

 *
صحيح أحسن لك تبعد عن الأسواق في رمضان ،
الأسواق ما تخلو من المشاكل ،
وأقلها الزحام الشديد .*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> استاذ ابو عبد الله اول مره انا ادخل هذا الموضع صراحه 
> بس فعلا عالم تاني خالص  
> وفقك الله

 *
واياك أخي ،
ومواضيع الكاريكاتير ما تخلص . *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
بدون تعليق 
10*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
بدون تعليق 
11*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
رمضانيات 
1*

----------


## بيسان

عزومة ... بس....  بالتفصيل

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
رمضانيات 
2*

----------


## albdr

> *رمضانيات*  *2*

   طيب الي ما يركز وهو ما عنده هالعلوم أعوذ بالله....؟؟

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> طيب الي ما يركز وهو ما عنده هالعلوم أعوذ بالله....؟؟

 *الرجل ما بيضيع وقت ،
وبدو ياخذ كل شي ،
الدنيا بمتعها وأوساخها ،
والآخرة بعمل قليل ، وذهنه شارد أثناء العبادة 
بفيفي وتوتو والسهرة معهم .  *

----------


## بيسان

سمنة زائدة.... وبلدية

----------


## بيسان

فضائيات ...!!!

----------


## بيسان

رمضان شهر.................................... النوم

----------


## بيسان

حجاب رمضاني

----------


## بيسان

ماله؟؟  بس ... صايم

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
رمضانيات 
3*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
رمضانيات 
4*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
رمضانيات 
5*

----------


## abo_malek_ali

ههههه 
مشكور يا ابو عبدالله

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> ههههه 
> مشكور يا ابو عبدالله

 *حيا الله أبا مالك . *

----------


## بيسان

دعاء ... وفقراء

----------


## DoDy2u

جميل ... رائع

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
رمضانيات 
6
من وحي مسلسلات رمضان*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*
بايعينها *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

* 
عيدية*

----------


## abo_malek_ali

جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> جزاكم الله كل خير

 *واياكم  أبا مالك. *

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

بجد الموضوع جامد جدااااااااا    :Ongue:   
انا بجد بستمتع بكل مواضيعك   همسة : شكرا على ملف الاكسل  :Eh S(7):

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> بجد الموضوع جامد جدااااااااا     
> انا بجد بستمتع بكل مواضيعك   همسة : شكرا على ملف الاكسل

 *حياك الله أخي bebo  *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

* 
مقياس التحضر*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

* 
إمرأة ... عاملة*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

* 
ولع الكمبيوتر*

----------


## أبو عبد الله



----------


## wail979

جامد اوي بتاع المرأة العاملة

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> جامد اوي بتاع المرأة العاملة

 *شرفت أخي. *

----------


## أبو عبد الله



----------


## أبو عبد الله



----------


## أبو عبد الله



----------


## أبو عبد الله



----------


## أبو عبد الله



----------


## أبو عبد الله



----------


## ابو الصلاح

للرفع   موضوع قديم   و لكن بها صور رائعه   و  احببت ان تضطلعوا عليه

----------


## ghailane19

ولك الشكر أخي

----------


## jamal_2022

للعلم صور الاخ جاسر غير ظاهرة !!!!

----------


## abo ali 21

شكرا لصاحب الموضوع و شكرا للرفع

----------

